# Come on



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

When you pull up to a gas station to put GAS in your car/truck, PLEASE don't pull up in front of the only DIESEL pump if there are 6 other gas pumps open. 

<rant>

I have a digital dash that tells me how many more miles I can go till I run out of fuel. It has a 50 mile warning bell, a 25 mile warning bell and a 10 mile warning bell. I'm in Jackson Ms and have about 25 miles or so left until my gauge tells me I'm going to be out of fuel. My next stop is in Gulfport so before I get on the Interstate I figure I'll go ahead and fill up. I pull up to a station that has 8 pumps but only one pump has diesel. I'm pulling in to the station and eye one diesel pump open. By the time I go around all the pumps so my fuel tank is on the same side as the pump, another car has pulled up to it. I can't really blame the guy cause he's clueless as to the diesel situation just like most people. Anyway I pull up behind him cause I figure it won't take long to fill his rice burner up with 10 gallons. He puts the hose in the tank, swipes his card, locks the handle back and proceeds to wash his windshield, no biggie, I don't blame him cause the bugs have been bad recently. As he gets the last speck of bug guts off his now pristine windshield, he reaches into his back pocket for his wallet again and starts putting it back into the pump. I guess something had gone wrong with his original transaction and he was having to redo it. Now my patience is wearing a little thin. He tries his card a couple more times and apparently it wasn't going to work so he takes off walking to go inside. I look across the street and see another station that sells diesel. I take a deep breath, drop it in drive and cross the street. Ha! an open diesel pump!!!!!! I make the loop to line up the tank with the pump but this time, nobody beat me to it! My luck has changed!!!! I stuck the fuel hose into my tank, dug out my wallet to pre-pay but there's no slot. You have to go inside and pay or leave them your card. Grudgingly I start the hike to go inside and when I open the door, 15 people standing in line to pay for a stick of gum or some dam thing. The two clowns at the front of the line are flirting with the ugliest cashiers I've ever had the displeasure to lay my eyes on.The mugsy twins are only paying attention to the clowns entertaining them so with disgust I walk back to my truck, throw the diesel pump hose on the ground and climb in. I look back across the street to find the original idiot that stole my dam fuel pump is finally walking back with an arm full of Icee's to give to his future welfare recipients. As I go back across the street to the original pump, Icee man pulls out in front of me as I'm pulling into the station. If looks could kill, I would have nuked that whole car full of Obama supporters.

Anyway, think of us diesel drivers next time you buy gas.

</rant>

Thank you for your time.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

good rant there bruin, I ran into that a couple times trucking, pull up too the trucks only line and find a little nipper grabbing a shot of gas, some people just dont think


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

**** man!! hahahahahaha!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

amen brother


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i agree, i live in a small town that has only one station that sells diesel and everytime i drive up there's someone pumping gas at the diesel spot, i freakin' hate that!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I always think of that when I pull up for gas... I hate it when I'm at the pump that has diesel and someone pulls up that needs it.. I make sure I get er done as quickly as possible..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

NICE RANT BRUIN! LOL 

:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome rant. more people need to read that. :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:agreed: Bruin similar thing just happened to me on Sunday, only it was a Jeep and he was one of the only 2 gasoline vehicles in the parking lot....5 gas pumps and 1 diesel pump and he decided to take that one. Went inside and paid to get his gas, came out and pumped it, and then went back inside for some unknown reason


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

amen brother


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I only pull up to one if its the last one open... I know i have got dirty look in the past b/c while Im fueling a few pumps will of course open up, desiel guy pulls up and looks at me like, wth didnt you go to one of those? I always look back with, sorry dude, 30 people here trying to fuel at 25 pumps this one was open... If I had a desiel, I would make it a point to fuel at truck stops anyway. Lot's of desiel pumps and sometimes, if you pay cash it's a few cents cheaper per gallon there.

The mapco here by lowes here the worst with people doing it. They only have 1 D pump and its the first one as you pull in so people always pull up to it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys have opened my eyes to the diesel issue. I've honestly never really paid attention to that. :02:

One thing I hate is when you're on a road trip and someone fills up, goes in to pay, takes a bathroom break, spends time looking for junk food, etc, etc. :twak: 

I've always gone in to pay then moved my vehicle before doing all the other stuff.


----------



## MsSweet (Oct 23, 2009)

I love Me some IBBruin  ..... Just saying


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Amen Big D.
I love it when "They" [meaning the Obama supporters mentioned above in ibbruins rant] pull up to the pumps just because it's closer to the door,don't even get any gas,go inside and count out their change for a 40oz. While others are outside trying to get gas and they are blocking it !!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Bruin, that's not fair. I want to see was MsSweet (aka Mrs Bruin) had to say


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

and they say hate doesn't bring people together. BTW I voted Obama, bush sucks. LOL


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was |-------------------------------| this close to unhiding what she said but didnt. 


it was oh so sweet tho!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> When you pull up to a gas station to put GAS in your car/truck, PLEASE don't pull up in front of the only DIESEL pump if there are 6 other gas pumps open.
> 
> <rant>
> 
> ...


Happens to me all the time... They really are clueless... If that start fiddle farting around, I will go stand next to them while they pump. If they say anything, I tell them they are pump gas from the only diesel pump at the station... Then they usually pick up the pace, and I would be willing to bet next time they pullinto a gas station, they look to see if there are non-diesel pumps open for them... Then again, they might just be doing to be slongs.:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i said:


> I was |-------------------------------| this close to unhiding what she said but didnt.
> 
> 
> it was oh so sweet tho!!!!!!!


:agreed:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, Ok I put it back. She gets all mushy sometimes.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You have a diesel...what's the problem? Smoke em out! Lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Powerstroke = no smoke


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i like your thing darryl under your name lmao


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO, two can play at that game. Now if I only knew who did it....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

MsSweet said:


> I love Me some IBBruin  ..... Just saying


 
Don't we all :greddy2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BBWAAAAHAHAHAHA :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ha ha that is some good stuff. I only could imagine who would Do something like that. Bunch of pranksters we have for mods/admins.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Ok, Ok I put it back. She gets all mushy sometimes.


aw....that's sweet :05:

There's nothing wrong with getting mushy :smlove2:

Kind of throws off the mood of the rant though...doesn't it


----------

